# Anyone raise tarantulas?



## Tim Carlisle (Jul 19, 2022)

Serious question I have here. I've been moderately arachnophobic for as long as I can remember. Would it be considered cruel if I bought a T for therapy?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 19, 2022)

Our member, @Blackdog1714 , is also a member of tarantulaforum.com, so he may share an interest in them


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Jul 19, 2022)

I.had a friend who raised them.... she said they are much more sensitive than you think!


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Jul 19, 2022)

I almost got a camel spider!


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Jul 19, 2022)

Beasty_Artemis said:


> I.had a friend who raised them.... she said they are much more sensitive than you think!


Sensitive in what respect?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 19, 2022)

@Turtulas-Len has a very old one!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 19, 2022)

@Tom Also does or has kept and bred them


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jul 19, 2022)

Take a look at this thread...


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jul 19, 2022)

Maro2Bear said:


> @Turtulas-Len has a very old one!


I posted about it a few months ago that Polly died at 17 years old.


----------



## Tom (Jul 19, 2022)

Tim Carlisle said:


> Serious question I have here. I've been moderately arachnophobic for as long as I can remember. Would it be considered cruel if I bought a T for therapy?


Not cruel if you take proper care of it. The spider will not need any affection from you, and won't care at all if you don't like it. Just give it a cricket or a roach once in a while and refill the water bowl as needed. They are fascinating and awesome. I have about two dozen of different species. I love them. My oldest is around 20 years old now.

Please feel free to ask lots of questions here or over on the tarantula forum. I don't spend much time over there anymore, but I used to. There are some good people.


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Jul 20, 2022)

Tom said:


> Not cruel if you take proper care of it. The spider will not need any affection from you, and won't care at all if you don't like it. Just give it a cricket or a roach once in a while and refill the water bowl as needed. They are fascinating and awesome. I have about two dozen of different species. I love them. My oldest is around 20 years old now.
> 
> Please feel free to ask lots of questions here or over on the tarantula forum. I don't spend much time over there anymore, but I used to. There are some good people.


I guess I'd have lots of questions. What's a good beginner T? Best age to purchase? Arboreal vs. terrestrial? Best enclosure? Just like tortoises, the info is all over the map with these things. Not sure which to trust.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 20, 2022)

Turtulas-Len said:


> I posted about it a few months ago that Polly died at 17 years old.



Ogh, darn. Sorry to hear that Len. Thats a darn long time!


----------



## Tom (Jul 20, 2022)

Tim Carlisle said:


> I guess I'd have lots of questions. What's a good beginner T? Best age to purchase? Arboreal vs. terrestrial? Best enclosure? Just like tortoises, the info is all over the map with these things. Not sure which to trust.


Opinons vary, as you've seen, but I will share mine with you, and you can ask questions based on my explanations. I'd be happy to point you in the right direction and share what I know.

Most of the Brachypelma or Grammostola make good starters. They are hardy, usually docile, adaptable to a wide range of conditions, good eaters, not too toxic if ever a bite did occur (I've never been bitten and I've been keeping Ts since the 80s. I don't even know any one who has been bitten, except internet dorks doing it on purpose...), and forgiving of common beginner mistakes. I also think GBB, green bottle blue, Chromatopelma cyanopubescens. These are super colorful, thrive in dry conditions, hardy, and they are excellent eaters. It is frustrating to get a new spider and have it not want to eat. GBB always want to eat.

Get used to learning the Latin names if that isn't something you are already used to. It can get confusing real quick with common names, so most invertebrate keepers use Latin names.

I prefer to get smaller younger spiders, and for your purposes, this might be less intimidating too. You can watch it grow up and learn all about the molting process along the way. If you see your spider on its back, don't touch it. They flip over to molt. People thing they are dead or dying and flip them right side up and this can kill them. On the rare occasion a spider dies, they usually remain right side up and curl their legs in. Smaller ones will also be cheaper.

A note about males female and longevity: Males reach maturity in one to five years, or so, depending on species, temperature, food, etc..., and they die a few months after their final molt into maturity. Females, by contrast can live for 30 years in some species, and continue to molt about once a year after maturity. These are broad generalizations, but it covers most species in the hobby. They are tough to sex before maturity, so if you buy an adult, and it molts into maturity a few months later, and its a male, you might only have it a few months.

My first T was an arboreal. A pink toe. Most people start with a ground dweller. Either is fine. I wouldn't suggest starting with any old world species. They tend to be more aggressive and toxic, vs. new world species which are relatively harmless to humans and less inclined to be aggressive, with some exceptions.

Caging is pretty simple. You can use a simple plastic container for smaller specimens like this:





Deli cups work well for babies:



Critter Keepers, or similar plastic housing can work too:



Larger specimens do well in small tanks:







A few tips:
1. Most species do well with dry substrate. Too much dampness will kill some species.
2. No sponges or rocks in the water bowl. Even babies do NOT drown in water. Wild ones would drown every time it rained if they did. Best to have two water dishes, and swap them out periodically for cleaning.
3. Just like for our tortoises, soil can be dangerous. I use coco coir to house mine. You can mix in sand, but it isn't necessary. They won't eat sand like a tortoise. 
4. Feeding once a week is fine. Feeding twice a week is fine. Feeding once a month is fine... Don't over think the feeding. I feed tiny babies twice a week. Smaller ones once a week. Large mature adults get fed once or twice a month. This works for me. Some people prefer to feed more or less often and it all seems to work.
5. Water bottle caps make excellent water bowls for babies. Plastic peanut butter jar lids make good water bowls for larger adults.
6. Room temperature is fine for most species. Heating Ts is not necessary, unless you live in the UK and let your house dip into the 40s all winter. Brrrrr.... Most Americans seem to keep their houses warmer, and this suits Ts just fine. 65-90 degrees will suit most of them just fine.

Are there any species that interest you? Do you care most about personality, looks, size, or hardiness? What matters to you?


----------



## jeff kushner (Jul 21, 2022)

Those are gorgeous!!! 

I'm still at the "watching the tiny 3/8" crickets in Matilda's winter quarters/worm farm battle it out for territory" stage. I watched a 5 minute epic battle this morning. One of these puppies would end those battles and to the noise at night.... might even make farming the worms a bit more exciting! 




Looking to Tims reasoning .....and this is just my rambling so read accordingly....

I feel fear in the presence of large animals, even horses.....and tall women. Now we're "even"....we both have "issues" LOL

I do not ascribe to the notion of always diving into the water to learn to swim though. Especially for people who already have other anxieties. Those are real to that person and can't be smashed with a "get over it". 

Being able to observe plenty of the creatures that frighten you can be done without causing you stress by having one in your home. They are everywhere, and many stay put for months. They are like in a tank while being free....win/win! You can touch them, watch them, even pick many up......and then you can leave them there and be relaxed in your home. 

I do think that most "fears" are learned or self induced. The hard-wired _responses_ are there, as is the "sense of fear" but I don't know that the "Fear of specific things" are. Read a few books............you'll find that most of us, if we are courageous enough to be deeply honest with ourselves, are "Fear machines" LMAO.......it's being human and it's ok.

My 6th sense is my "Spidey sense", but fear.... it's a feeling, it doesn't control me and it automatically disappears when it needs to......almost like a Superpower! It's all a matter of how you choose to deal with things and what level of stress you desire in life. 

btw- My Kerry is a full 7"_ shorter _than I........LOL

Good luck and of course post up if you get one!!!


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jul 21, 2022)

Only thing I will add is one tarantula is not enough! Depending on which you get some just hang out where they are most always on display.


----------



## SasquatchTortoise (Jul 21, 2022)

Tom said:


> Not cruel if you take proper care of it. The spider will not need any affection from you, and won't care at all if you don't like it. Just give it a cricket or a roach once in a while and refill the water bowl as needed. They are fascinating and awesome. I have about two dozen of different species. I love them. My oldest is around 20 years old now.
> 
> Please feel free to ask lots of questions here or over on the tarantula forum. I don't spend much time over there anymore, but I used to. There are some good people.


I'm trying to wrap my head around this...
@Tom , how many animals do you have? i've been wondering for some time now.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2022)

SasquatchTortoise said:


> I'm trying to wrap my head around this...
> @Tom , how many animals do you have? i've been wondering for some time now.


I don't know how you'd count that. I have colonies of roaches and I'm starting beekeeping. About 2 dozen tarantulas. Tropical fish. Flocks of pigeons, lots of other birds, cats, dogs, reptiles of all sorts... Animals are both my career and hobby. Its just what I do all day every day all year.


----------

